# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Are you interested? A. bassleri (Sapasoa) breeding project

## Stemcellular

I've been thinking of trying something for a little while so here goes...

I've been working successfully with Ameerega bassleri "INIBICO Black" (Locality: Sapasoa) and now have quite a few froglets some of which represent two different bloodlines (Heath/Heath - about 40/50) and (Heath/Harrington - 40ish) from the original imports.  While I've already released some froglets via trades my plan is to grow up the remaining lot for a little breeding project (frogs would likely be shipped by late summer/delivered to Microcosm, IAD, etc). I'm happy to provide help in enclosure design, breeding tips, etc.

As far as cost, it will be negligible, and you will receive a group of 6 (3 from Heath/Heath line and 3 from Heath/Harrington).

One thing I need to mention.  To participate, you will need to agree (gentleman's handshake?) to raise the group to breeding age with the aim of successful breeding. If you don't plan to actually participate in the project please don't apply. 

I'm happy to discuss further details either here or by PM.  I also reserve the right to refuse participation at my discretion. Please sign up below if you are interested in participating. 

You can see some photos/videos of the species below: 









Links to videos:
YouTube - Male Ameerega bassleri calling

YouTube - Pair of A. bassleri courting

----------


## Paul Rust

*I have a few breeding projects ongoing but would welcome one more. I will be at Microcosm. Could you please send me a care sheet to look over? Thanks*

----------


## Stemcellular

Thanks for all the enthusiasm, the response has been overwhelming.   Right now I have more than enough interest to cover the project.  I'll  try to get back to everyone who PM'd by tonight/tomorrow.  This is going  to be fun (just pulled four more from the water tnite!).

----------


## Paul Rust

*Anyone who read this thread and thought maybe they would like some of these can go to* *http://www.shop.jl-exotics.com/product.sc?productId=17** and purchase them.*

----------


## Stemcellular

yup, Jeremy is selling some and they are the Harrington line INIBICO stock.

----------


## Paul Rust

> yup, Jeremy is selling some and they are the Harrington line INIBICO stock.


*Thanks.*

----------


## John Clare

Ray's Black _A. bassleri_ are among the boldest frogs I've seen (not quite tinctorius complex or terribilis but certainly bolder than anything else I can think of).

----------

